# Action von RCP-Anwendung extern aufrufen



## daniel83 (3. Mrz 2015)

Hi,

ich möchte eine RCP-Anwendung z.B. über ein Batch-Script schließen können. Beim einfachen "killen" des Prozesses gehen Einstellungen verloren. Deshalb dachte ich an eine Extension mit einer Action die ein 
	
	
	
	





```
PlatformUI.getWorkbench().close()
```
 ausführt. Aber wie bekomme ich nun die Action von einem "externen" Batch-Script ausgeführt?
Oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee zum beenden der Anwendung?

MfG Daniel


----------



## VfL_Freak (3. Mrz 2015)

Moin,

also ich rufe Batches so auf :

```
String sCMD = "myBatch.cmd";
try
{
	Process proc = Runtime.getRuntime().exec( sCMD );
	proc.waitFor( );
}	
catch( InterruptedException eIE )
{
        eIE.printStackTrace();
}
catch( IOException eIO )
{
	eIO.printStackTrace();
}
```

Gruß Klaus


----------



## daniel83 (3. Mrz 2015)

Hey Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!
Allerdings brauche ich es genau umgedreht. Das Batch-Script soll die Action aufrufen!


----------



## VfL_Freak (3. Mrz 2015)

ääh, ja, eben .... schreib' das was Du aufrufen willst in die Batchdatei "myBatch.cmd" und ruf diese wie oben beschrieben auf !
Wo ist jetzt das Problem ??
Gruß Klaus


----------



## daniel83 (3. Mrz 2015)

Warum beinhaltet Text eigentlich keine Betonung?

Diese Action soll aufgerufen werden

```
public class MyCloseWorkbenchAction{
public rückgabetyp Run(...){
PlatforUI.getWorkbench().close()
}
}
```

von diesem pseudo Batch

```
@echo off
C:\nicht\existenter\pfad\eclipse_action_executer.exe /actionname:"my.plugin.name.MyCloseWorkbenchAction"
echo action was executed
```

Hoffe das ist jetzt verständlicher...


----------

